# Copper bolus, who sells them?



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I think I remember there's someone on this forum who sells the copper boli (bolusses?). I need some!! :help


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Whitney


----------



## nikita (May 17, 2010)

its on the for sale, trade, wanted section.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ashely also sells them..... I've bought from her twice.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks! I found Whitney on For sale/trade and PMed her.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

You can also purchase Copasure boluses from Jefferslivestock.com.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Caroline we have gals on the forum who cut the boluses down into the correct dosage for the weight of your goat. So many have just a few does the bottle of copasure would last a lifetime! vicki


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

How many goat doses do I get out of a bottle? I haven't heard from Whitney yet, and I have quite a few does to treat, plus know some people around here who need the copper too. Maybe a bottle will actually be better. Does Jefferson also sell the smaller gel-caps?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Jeffers.com and you can call them, they carry a lot of stuff that is not online or in the catalog. I just get the capsules from my health food store in town. All your dosages and information is on the saanendoah.com copper thread on the forum, her site is still up the last time I checked. Vicki


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks! Checking it out!


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

If you only have a few to do, buying premade boluses from forum members is great.

If you have several animals to bolus, I'd buy the copasure from Jeffers & break them down into goat sized doses.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I do have copper right now. I need a kick in the backside to make them up as my own are needing boluses!


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Or if you have a local goat club, you can purchase a box of boluses and share them. You don't need to use gelatin capsules and a bolus gun, all you need is a box of Fig Newtons and a herd of goats that like treats! I've given several of ours copasure mixed into Fastrack Probiotic and it has worked quite well. It's just a matter of getting the product into the rumen of the goat and once there it will do its job.


----------



## NorthOf49 (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, I use marshmallows slit open and tuck the copper inside. The piggies get a few clean marshmallows to get them used to them and then the dosed marshmallows, the snobs get it forcefed to the back of the throat, then I just hold them with their mouth closed and they swallow it within a minute usually.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I like that idea, since I have an aversion against the bolus guns. Hmmmm, most of my does like treats, but not all of them, so I guess I'll have to go for the 'combo method! Thanks for all the tips!

Marion


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

NorthOf49 said:


> Yes, I use marshmallows slit open and tuck the copper inside. The piggies get a few clean marshmallows to get them used to them and then the dosed marshmallows, the snobs get it forcefed to the back of the throat, then I just hold them with their mouth closed and they swallow it within a minute usually.


This is what I had to do, after I got pulled over by the big milker!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I put up the latest info on top dressing with the COWP's over the feed on the copper threads saved in goatkeeping 101 and the copper section. I thought it would spur some dialogue! Vicki


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Doing the quick math- A jar of the 12.5 calf boluses is 312.5 grams of copper...which will dose 6,875 lbs of goat (assuming the 1gram/ 22 pounds of goat ratio). A box of the cow boluses (what I use) is 600 grams of copper...which will dose 13,200 pounds of goats (assuming the same ratio as above). I have a friend who gets the jar and splits it with other owners. I buy them by the big box and we use about an entire big box each time we dose the herd.
I order through Valley Vet since they carry the 1/8 ounce gelatin capsule I use.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Does it actually expire/weaken if you don't use by the expiration date? I know they put an exp. on everything these days, and I was just wondering if these would actually expire, since it seems difficult to believe that copper+oxygen would go bad or decrease potency.


----------



## pettigrewfarms (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks Vicki I'm going to try top dressing with the COWP's over the feed.


----------

